# Lucid Dreaming



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't know what lucid dreams are.

I once had a very vivid dream that I, very briefly, flew around my grandmother's house in the early morning light. I woke immediately after and it was early morning, still half dark. It was nice and vivid. ???


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

lucid dreaming is when you are dreaming and you know it's a dream. another feature of lucid dreaming is being able to control the dream. i'd like to be able to lucid dream more often...does anyone know how to make lucid dreams happen?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

agentcooper said:


> ...does anyone know how to make lucid dreams happen?


I know Celia Green does experiments with lucid dreaming. As far as i know, she "teaches" people to dream lucidly.

http://www.celiagreen.com/

Her voice is also soothingly sampled in some ambient music which is really, really good to go to sleep to. It's simply dreamy.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

wow! that is one green website! oddly enough, the color reminds me of a really neat dream i used to have.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

agentcooper said:


> color


When are you Americans going to learn that there should be a "U" in colour? Are you guys just too cool for the letter "U" or something?

Actually, i remember seeing some study somewhere that said that Canadians spend millions of extra dollars a year in printing costs just by adding in the letter "U" in various words (ex. colour, odour, ardour, etc.). I remember being struck at what a tremendous bit of foolishness that was...not in keeping the "U" which is, after all, simply grammatical astuteness...but the fact that someone actually commissioned a study to find that out. :roll: That is just soooo Canadian.

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I can will myself to lucid dream, but it always scares me  . It's also easy, once you get in a lucid state, to have what are called out of body experiences, where it can feel like you are "flying" as a soul. I know it sounds corny and new-agey but I have experienced it quite a bit, but I try to stop it if I feel it happening spontaneously because like I said it can be very scary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

What?? crocodile? It sounds like I'm missing out on some cool stuff.

I've had several dreams where I knew I was dreaming, but they weren't all that different from other dreams. 
I remember thinking it was silly to know I was dreaming and what was the point of dreaming if you knew it?
How do you will yourself to lucid dream?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

sebastian said:


> When are you Americans going to learn that there should be a "U" in colour? Are you guys just too cool for the letter "U" or something?


I don't like the spelling of "colour". It seems like I'd have to pronounce it differently... like with a french accent. Color... much better. Unless I'm in one of those moods where I like to speak with different accents.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

beachgirl, as I'm falling asleep I tell myself to go into a lucid state. Usually it happens but it scares me... lol. One thing I found helpful is to decide beforehand what you want to do or who you want to see in the dream so you don't have to think of it in a lucid state. Such as, "let me see my sister" or something like that and then I'm "in" her house.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

sebastian said:


> agentcooper said:
> 
> 
> > color
> ...


Don't get me started on 'aluminium'... :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian said:


> agentcooper said:
> 
> 
> > color
> ...


we americans are just a lazy bunch, through and through...look at me, i can even be bothered to capitalize letters.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I've had one lucid dream, when I realized I was dreaming I chose to HOP. That's it. Has anyone actually done something exciting?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i always make myself start flying. usually i create a huge cliff for myself and jump off because it helps me fly...otherwise i need a running start.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> i always make myself start flying. usually i create a huge cliff for myself and jump off because it helps me fly...otherwise i need a running start.


You know, I aways thought the whole Matrix thing was a metaphor for lucid dreaming.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

littlecroc, when you go to your sister's for example, do you actually see someone there and do you communicate with them?
What do you mean you leave your body? I used to be in a mediation group and some of the oldtimers were able to leave their bodies - astral-travel. Like Shirley MacLaine did in her bio film which is one of my favourite ever films. The scenery!
Have you seen that film?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

from the website:

_The reason Dr Green is not a salaried academic is partly because her ideas are out of sympathy with the prevailing intellectual climate, but also because her education was ruined. A child prodigy, she was the victim of a hostile state education system, and an unsympathetic college when she was an undergraduate at Oxford. She is uniquely suited to doing research, and could be making significant progress in several areas of knowledge if she was not hampered by her exiled position and lack of funding.

_

uh...hello? sketchy anyone? child prodigy, victim, hostile SYSTEM....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

beachgirl, sometimes I see real things and sometimes I don't. Once it happened and I saw my mother and tried to talk to her but she couldn't see me, like I was a ghost. I have sometimes been able to see people's houses that I've never been to.

I think this all takes place in what is called the astral plane which exists simultaneously with the physical world, which is why some things look the same and some things look different. And why you can sometimes see people who have passed away and interact with them.

I know this probably sounds really flaky and new-agey... I don't even know if I believe in it or not, just that I've experienced it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

sebastian said:


> Her voice is also soothingly sampled in some ambient music which is really, really good to go to sleep to. It's simply dreamy.


Don't suppose you'd be able to share it with me? Naturally I'll pay all copyright...erm...stuff. :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

hey, maybe I'll try finding martin tonight. 

ok, I tried. This is what I saw: a ski cap and a skeleton. Maybe he went skiing with pirates?


----------

